# Hunting accident article in the GF Herald



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Some of you who are smarter at this...maybe you can make the whole article show up...I didn't know how so I just put the link.

http://www.grandforksherald.com/event/article/id/149855

Thoughts on this?

http://www.grandforksherald.com/event/article/id/149855


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Interesting. I wonder if she kept the cartridge? I would think there would need to be evidence for her side of the story to hold up.

If a study is found that the brass _was_ weak, that would be devestating for Hornady. I would imagine an entire reworking of their product control system would be in order.

It will be interesting to see how it plays out. Wonder why it took her over two years to file a complaint, though?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Geez I didn't even catch that it was from 2007! Yeah that is wierd.

From the sounds of the article it seems like they are blaming it on Factory ammo not reloaded ammo.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I just realized this article was posted in the Reloading and Ammo Forum. If a moderator wants to delete this thread go right ahead. no need to have it on here twice!

Oops.


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

Even if the brass did fail the chamber and bolt should have held up to the increased pressures. I can't see where the bolt would blow back unless it was not closed when it was fired. I don't know of a firearm that can fire with the bolt not secured otherwise how would the trigger mechanism activate the firing pin? Handgun powder might have enough pressure to damage a bolt action rifle. But I can't think of a rifle powder that could cause this. I shoot a 220 swift and load for it and I know they run on the upper edge of CUP pressures but to have enough to blow a bolt out would really suprise me.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

swift said:


> Even if the brass did fail the chamber and bolt should have held up to the increased pressures. I can't see where the bolt would blow back unless it was not closed when it was fired. I don't know of a firearm that can fire with the bolt not secured otherwise how would the trigger mechanism activate the firing pin? Handgun powder might have enough pressure to damage a bolt action rifle. But I can't think of a rifle powder that could cause this. I shoot a 220 swift and load for it and I know they run on the upper edge of CUP pressures but to have enough to blow a bolt out would really suprise me.


It says it blew out the bottom of the chamber, which is possible if it were just hot gases. But also doesn't jive with facial injury.

Im guessing a floorplate or similar blew out compounding the incident?

They also sound like their gold digging. An unfortunate accident yes, a freak one in a million accident yes, but one each of us takes everytime we pull the trigger.


----------



## Texhog1 (Feb 4, 2010)

I bet Hornady is taking a real close look at the rifle. Article doesn't say the bolt blew out,it says the bottom of the chamber blew I would suspect some type of firearm failure,or somebody misread a scale on their reloads?Maybe loaded from memory without checking data?Ammo mfg.rs have really redundant QC,find it hard to beleive they could have screwed it up that bad!!!
support Hornady,they support the junior shooters!!!
texhog1


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

Since the bolt closes over the magazine and floorplate I assumed the bolt would have to move to have the bottom blow out. If the bottom of the chamber blew out it would have to blow through the stock material be it wood or synthetic. Again I am assuming this to be a bolt. It could be a ruger #1 single shot or there's a remote possiblity of a TC encore in 220 swift. At any rate I have never heard of a chamber failing even with an obstructed barrel. Normally the barrel will bulge or split from an obstruction. Maybe there was an obstruction pushed down ontop of the chambered round. Well enough surmizing. Unfortunate accident but it shouldn't be a winning lottery ticket.


----------



## jrp267 (Dec 17, 2007)

Well seeking 75 grand does not seem like one is looking for a winning lottery ticket to me. After legal fees court costs and doctor bills she will be lucky to have 5 bucks left. But hey each to there own. I don't know the details or the people but do know doctors arent cheap and sometimes insurance companys sue even if you dont.


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

> and sometimes insurance companys sue even if you dont.


according to the news I heard this morning the complaint was filed by her... not the insurance company.... I agree that the bills add up but ,and this is my opinion, this is one of those unfortunate accidents that happens when we do what we do... to me it just seems something happened here that doesnt add up.. again.. my opinion... like maybe the wrong size shell for the gun... some obstuction in the barrel.... Im not knocking the lady in any way here and I hope her recovery is going good... I also hope this doesnt sway her from going back out and trying to hunt again.... if you fall off a horse right  good luck to her in what she chooses to do


----------



## HOTWING (Jul 3, 2007)

Two mistakes were made by the shooter. She was not wearing eye protection or ear protection. I'm pretty sure all newer, comercial boxes of U.S. made ammo have a warning. I dont think she has a case.


----------



## busdriver (Feb 26, 2009)

I had a bolt action .22 that the firing pin latch broke as I loaded the next round and the round went off before the bolt locked shut. Talk about scary, so I think that a gun failure my well be the cause of this. This is my opinion based on my experience that day. I thank god that noboby got hurt and that I was able to hold the bolt shut that day. A larger caliber would probably not be possible to hold on to the bolt.


----------

